# Dewalt cordless drill, DC927 Lith-Ion? Nedd some help with something?



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I am thinking of getting this dewalt cordless drill. Now the thing I am confused about is its power or max torque it can produce? Most drills say 550,500,425... in/lbs of torque. Now dewalt says 

"high efficiency motor delivers 425 unit watts out of max power for superior performance in all drilling and fastening applications"

So can someone please tell me how to find out how much torque this drill has? I know that it might not be the highest torque out here. But I just want to know how much in/lbs of torque it has so I know what it stacks up against?
I have a friend who has the older Dewalt XRP 18 Volt cordless drill, And it packs a healthy 550 in/lbs of torque. So If I know what the DC927 puts out in 'in/lbs' I will know roughly how strong it is compared to my friends drill n(hope that made sense guys)?
Cheers


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've found that you have to e-mail Dewalt to try to get the in/lbs rating out of them, and even then I've come up dry. I believe all the manufacturers are supposed to be going to the PTI torque measurement soon.

http://makita.com/en-us/Modules/Company/PressReleases.aspx?ID=297


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.dewalt.com/us/articles/article_cordless.asp?Site=cordless&ID=1487

This page on the Dewalt website attempts an explanation. However, it is lacking an obvious conversion from unit watts out to torque in inch pounds.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

This is very frustrating. I just want to know if the new Lith-ion Dewalt drill has more or less power than the XRP 18 Volt ni/cad version which cranks out 550 in/lbs of torque. Dewalt is claiming that the new XRP lith-ion drill (I am only talkling about the drill now) is a new more powerful drill. Well how can I tell if it is without seeing what kind of numbers of torque the new XRP lith-ion 18 Volt drill is putting out?
Arrh!!


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got the Dewalt 36v drill and it has gobs of power as well as smarts. They have produced 2 version of the 36 volt so far. The first one I originally had, was too powerful for the guts it had in it. That drill would just go until it broke something, and it did. Dewalt released a new version of that drill which they exchanged to me for free. This one still has enough power for my needs however the motor cuts out before anything gets damaged. I think most of these lithium drills are going to employ some kind of smart circuitry so the batteries don't get smoked but the difference compared to the nicad is just amazing. My batteries live in the cold Michigan toolbox on my pickup and keep a charge even after a week. The batteries I speak of are now 2-3 years old and act like they did the first day I got them. No matter what I don't think your going to be disappointed if you buy a new Dewalt. I can't imagine the drills have less power with the lithium tech...


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a review. It does not test the torque. Kinda makes you wonder if the manufacture stops listing it. They did a test driving 3" screws with the drills. The ion Dewalt only did 33 screws with the 2.2 ah battery. Compared the Makita 3.0 ah drove 227 of the 3" screws and was picked as the best. I can't say if this is the most accurate test. 

I will say I am very pleased with my Makita Ion 18v set I have been using since they came out, what 5 years ago? I have had 2 sets for me and the people that worked for me. Tools don't last always last as long when other people use them. 1 Drill died. The 2nd drill and it needs a new trans soon. 2 dead battery chargers. And the batteries did have to get replaced after about 2 years. 

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/tools/4292657.html


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont understand why people drive screws with a cordless drill these days anyway. If you are really putting that many screws in, you should look into an impact gun... I did 2 years ago and never looked for another tool to put screws in wood, metal, concrete.. etc..


~Matt


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont understand why people drive screws with a cordless drill these days anyway. If you are really putting that many screws in, you should look into an impact gun... I did 2 years ago and never looked for another tool to put screws in wood, metal, concrete.. etc..
> 
> 
> ~Matt


X2!! I absolutely love my 18V DeWalt Lithium Ion Impact gun. Light enough to carry in my toolbelt and will drive in 3'' deck screws all day long!


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

bushwickbill said:


> This is very frustrating. I just want to know if the new Lith-ion Dewalt drill has more or less power than the XRP 18 Volt ni/cad version which cranks out 550 in/lbs of torque. Dewalt is claiming that the new XRP lith-ion drill (I am only talkling about the drill now) is a new more powerful drill. Well how can I tell if it is without seeing what kind of numbers of torque the new XRP lith-ion 18 Volt drill is putting out?
> Arrh!!


Coming from someone who's used DeWalt for years, always buy an XRP series tool. They are more powerful and more durable. As far as the difference in power from NiCad or NiMH compared to LiIon, there isnt one. There is however, a difference in run time. With a Nickel whatver battery, you can run the sucker dead, (which may be that last 4'' hole with a hole saw, or the last 1/2'' thru a stud with a paddle bit). With the lithium batteries, they will shut off at a certain state of discharge, as a complete discharge will damage the battery. It's an instant shutoff too.

All of the 18v DeWalt tools will take a NiMH battery or a Li-Ion battery, as they are the same terminals and same clips. The only tool I'm aware of that wont take a LIION battery is the flourescent worklight.


----------

